# How to Wear It Best - EZM3 on Bracelet, Rubber or NATO



## harry_flashman

Fellow Sinners, what are your thoughts on how to best wear an EZM3 - on its bracelet, on rubber or on a NATO strap (or leather, but I don't currently have that strap)?





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## egwatchfan

*Re: How to Wear It Best - EZM 3 on Bracelet, Rubber or NATO*

I think my vote would be #1 bracelet, #2 nato, #3 rubber. But I'm just not that big a fan of rubber... I know many out there love them. 
But it also depends on what you are doing on a day to day basis. If you are very active I'd go with nato over bracelet in certain situations.


----------



## sweets

*Re: How to Wear It Best - EZM 3 on Bracelet, Rubber or NATO*

That is what is so genius about the EZM base case shape.
The tapers of the lugs and chamfers lend sophistication and lift the design.
The blasted finish dresses it down.
They all work, pretty well.
Leather (tapered) works too.
Sailcloth or other fabric as well
D


----------



## Camguy

*Re: How to Wear It Best - EZM 3 on Bracelet, Rubber or NATO*

I've got the (similar-looking) EZM 13, and I like it on all three. The short lugs make a NATO flare out a little more than I care for, but I still like the look, especially with a little color thrown in. The bracelet is one of the most comfortable I've ever worn, and gives it a real tool-watch vibe. I just got the Sinn rubber, and in spite of (or perhaps _because _of) the huge clasp it's incredibly comfortable too. I was wearing it on a simpler, thinner Benetto Cinturini strap I liked too.

It, and the EZM 3, is one of those watches that works on anything, but have to admit I can't quite picture it on leather!


----------



## SnakeMan

Visually, I'd say the rubber strap, closely followed by the bracelet. I haven't owned a Sinn bracelet so I can't really comment on them.... but I had worn my Sinn U2 on its rubber with large clasp for over 10 years non stop and I think it is VERY comfortable in all weathers and temperatures. The Sinn rubber and large clasp also forms a semi rigid oval that helps prevent the watch slipping off centre of your wrist. Plus the large clasp helps balance the weight and looks aesthetically pleasing to my eyes.


----------



## tomatoes

This is one watch that looks really good on NATO in earthy colours. The tool look gets amplified.


----------



## timefleas

Bracelet. Don't like synthetics on watches of almost any kind--after a bracelet, I would go leather, but really not great on a diver.


----------



## harry_flashman

Thank you all. Camguy - Your EZM13 looks awesome!


----------



## Chris Stark

*Re: How to Wear It Best - EZM 3 on Bracelet, Rubber or NATO*

This is a pretty close call for me but I'm going with #1 Bracelet, #2 Rubber Strap, and #3 Nato as distant third.

I never ever thought I'd wear a rubber strap until I got my Oris Aquis. It came with both but I wear it 100% of the time on the rubber strap.

However, I like the Sinn bracelet better than the fat and chunky Aquis'.


----------



## harry_flashman

I was going to add perlon to the mix, but I couldn't get the bracelet off today - I've lost my touch. This is a very difficult bracelet to get on/off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy

harry_flashman said:


> I was going to add perlon to the mix, but I couldn't get the bracelet off today - I've lost my touch. This is a very difficult bracelet to get on/off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ain't it though! It's the single-shoulder springbars. Replace them with double-shoulder ones and it'll be a _lot_ easier next time.


----------



## rockmastermike

I've worn mine on bracelet, leather, canvas, and nato and while I enjoy them all If I had to choose only one it would be the bracelet followed by nato.


----------



## sticky

IMO that watch screams out "bracelet".


----------



## harry_flashman

Rockmastermike - very awesome pictures!



sticky said:


> IMO that watch screams out "bracelet".


Bracelet today!


----------



## bmdaia

Nothing beats a Sinn on the Sinn bracelet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

tomatoes said:


> This is one watch that looks really good on NATO in earthy colours. The tool look gets amplified.


Here it is on a C&B moss NATO.



















C&B black/olive/red.










C&B Bond NATO.










C&B Olive NATO.


----------



## hydeng

On nato

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## DNG

Personally, I prefer the bracelet & follow by a Nato strap.


----------



## LegacyC

I bought mine on the Sinn rubber strap with the pin buckle. I then tried a NATO strap , perlon, and another rubber strap. I bought the bracelet and I like it the best, however I have noticed that the bead blast finish on the links is rubbing off with daily wear. Scratches are also very evident. I wish Sinn would just tegiment all the bracelets they sell.


----------



## Camguy

I've discovered it _does_ look good on a leather strap, after all, if you can get past the cognitive dissonance of a diver on leather . :-d


----------



## KLC

Rubber all the way.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Man, those EZM 3 and 13 are beautiful.
My vote is rubber, then the grey NATO.


----------



## mikem2277

For my EZM3 it was bracelet all the way until I got the Sinn Rubber strap:0 In love! I will say there is the thick Sinn rubber strap with the big clasp version....I didn't want to make the thin profile of the over all watch wear larger so I opted for the thinner rubber strap from Sinn with the normal buckle and straight ends.


----------



## jam karet

mikem2277 said:


> For my EZM3 it was bracelet all the way until I got the Sinn Rubber strap:0 In love! I will say there is the thick Sinn rubber strap with the big clasp version....I didn't want to make the thin profile of the over all watch wear larger so I opted for the thinner rubber strap from Sinn with the normal buckle and straight ends.


Agreed, that Sinn rubber is very comfortable. I've tried everything (leather, rubber, nato) except the bracelet. I have a feeling though that'll become my favorite.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Made for nato, but good any way you choose.

I don't have my 3F any longer, but the same size EZM2 is absolutely perfect on nato.


----------



## stockae92

EZM 3 and 13 does looks great. I think the EZM 13 surprised me a little on how nice it looks in real life.


----------



## Clark Kent

Here is a great summer picture of the Ezm3 with perlon taken from a Scandinavian watch forum. The link also shows more options how to dress the watch.

Link to the post:https://klocksnack.se/threads/vilken-sinn-gillar-ni-bäst.2361/page-11#post-981162


----------



## harry_flashman

I switched back from the bracelet to the rubber deployant. I like the bead-blasted bracelet, but the clasp does scuff a bit. As per Camguy's advice, I got double-shouldered spring bars, which helped a lot for taking the bracelet off - time will tell if they make it much easier to get back on to the watch!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clark Kent

Is that the rubber for the 356? Sinn themselves says that there in no perfect fit to the Ezm3 if you want a curved rubber, but it looks so much better then the rubber with the straight ends and the normal boucle. I always use it on the bracelet but the plan is to get a rubber band for next summer.


----------



## harry_flashman

Clark Kent - It is the Sinn Silicone Rubber 20mm with standard (large) deployant buckle. I think it is SKU SI-978, though I bought it about 7 years ago for my 556 (the 556 was too small/strap too thick to work), and just kept it in a drawer until I recently acquired my EZM3. When I bought it, Watchbuys said it was made to fit the 856. It fits well, and I don’t mind the large buckle (though I do have a smaller wrist). I had the older butterfly buckle as well, for my 556, which did not have the curved ends. I prefer the flush fit of the curved ends.


----------



## K1M_I

I first had the rubber on my U1SE, I really liked how the curved rubber fit the case. What I didn't like was the wear, when the rubber started to get glossy at some places. Switched to nato and have been using those since. But yea, the curved rubber is so much better that straight one which my Damasko DC66 came with. To get back to the topic, bracelet looks really nice with the EZM3


----------



## ten13th

Clark Kent said:


> Here is a great summer picture of the Ezm3 with perlon taken from a Scandinavian watch forum. The link also shows more options how to dress the watch.
> 
> Link to the post:https://klocksnack.se/threads/vilken-sinn-gillar-ni-bäst.2361/page-11#post-981162
> 
> View attachment 12667233


Hot damn, that's sexy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

Bracelet of course


----------



## wuyeah

based on the look, I like rubber the best.


----------



## ATL Jack

I like it on rubber. I havent worn an EZM 3, but I have worn an EZM 1.1 on the bracelet and rubber. With the bracelet it is a very heave watch, I therefore find the silicone strap more comfortable, and I like to look too.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916

I'm fond of wearing this watch on NATO.


----------



## Myron

Toxic NATO:


----------



## jml375

On NATO with the 6 o'clock retainer cut off to make it into a Zulu/RAF. Like this... somewhere in the Sulu Sea.


----------



## harry_flashman

I replaced my older long-deployant clasp with the butterfly clasp, and for my smaller wrist, I prefer the butterfly.

But now I just happened to get the tang-buckle Silicone. While it doesn't sit flush in the lugs, it is very flexible and comfortable. I like he casual-look created by the space in the lugs between the strap and case. I am still trying to decide if I prefer the tang-buckle over the more formed-fitting deployant silicone rubber.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

harry_flashman said:


> But now I just happened to get the tang-buckle Silicone. While it doesn't sit flush in the lugs, it is very flexible and comfortable. I like he casual-look created by the space in the lugs between the strap and case. I am still trying to decide if I prefer the tang-buckle over the more formed-fitting deployant silicone rubber.


I had this strap on an EZM 3F and loved it. Would love to find another just like it for my EZM 3.

Myron


----------



## harry_flashman

Myron said:


> I had this strap on an EZM 3F and loved it. Would love to find another just like it for my EZM 3.
> 
> Myron


Myron - I agree. It just really hugs the wrist and forms to the contours, while remaining flexible. The thicker silicone on the deployants are great in their own ways, but do not form to the contours as well - they stay in more of a circular-bracelet form around the wrist.


----------



## franksf

Distressed leather from gunny strap..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

harry_flashman said:


> I replaced my older long-deployant clasp with the butterfly clasp, and for my smaller wrist, I prefer the butterfly.
> 
> But now I just happened to get the tang-buckle Silicone. While it doesn't sit flush in the lugs, it is very flexible and comfortable. I like he casual-look created by the space in the lugs between the strap and case. I am still trying to decide if I prefer the tang-buckle over the more formed-fitting deployant silicone rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same tang buckle strap. While I haven't tried the butterfly clasp myself, I chose the tang buckle because it'd be easier to store in my watch fold whenever I travel. Although I'm sure the butterfly is easier for removal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Trying something new... here is my EZM3 with a Hadley-Roma Cordura (canvas) with the Sinn deployant. I like the canvas in that it allows a lower profile than a NATO, but have mixed feelings about H-R. It is good value for the costs, but has a glue-smell to it. I will see if I like it better as it breaks in.


----------



## HardlyShiny

Just fitted: Eulit Palma-Pacific 2-piece perlon.

Comfortable immediately, quality feel, no piece under the watch adding extra height, looks a bit thin next to the end lugs, proper secure buckle unlike some other perlons, although a brushed buckle would suit better.









Next up: Timefactors NATOs


----------



## HardlyShiny

Been on the bracelet for the past year or so, plenty of better photos been already.

While awaiting (2 months!) for replacement of my bracelet which was delivered damaged:

1. Page & Cooper black NATO (no pics), briefly. It was free. Polished fittings, compared to the Timefactors the material is thinner, finer, and shinier. The Timefactors suits this watch way better.

2. Rios Moscow black leather. Decent quality, thick enough near the lugs, but stiff and never conformed to my wrist (17.5cm) well. I needed something a bit formal, and thought it looked like the Sinn "cowhide, Russia leather".

















Similar (maybe even the same) straps to Sinn ones (buckles are probably polished rather than brushed though, and won't be branded), from research on here and guesswork:
* Cowhide, case-fit, contrasting seam ... Di-Modell Chronissimo
* Cowhide, contrasting seam white ...	Hirsch Trapper
* Cowhide, alligator embossing, contrasting seam ... Hirsch Modena
* Cowhide, Russia leather ... Rios Moscow
* Cowhide, Russia leather, contrasting seam ... Rios St. Petersburg
* horsehide; brown, contrasting seam white ... Hirsch Heavy Calf


----------



## _Ferdia_

For me:

Joint 1st is bracelet and that Sinn rubber strap. I think a regular rubber might not look as good
2nd would possibly be an Erika's original, id like to see this watch on a gray or black ops one
3rd probably a Nato, I'm not loving most I'm seeing above on it apart from gray or mossy green. That or a colareb suede strap

I don't think I'd like this watch on regular leather so much 

But my god, honestly this really does just look great on pretty much everything I'm seeing above, awesome watch

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

@HardlyShiny — thanks for posting on the Sinn leather and their equivalents. I have been trying to determine that as well.

I like those TimeFactor NATOs — do they have bead blasted / matte hardware?


----------



## harry_flashman

I have worn my EZM3 on rubber or NATO quite a bit over the last year, but I am back to really liking it on the bracelet.


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

harry_flashman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The EZM 3 really looks nice...glad you kept it!


----------



## harry_flashman

I had a love-hate relationship with my fitted rubber band on butterfly deployant. It's my third Sinn rubber strap (also had the large buckle and the thinner tang buckle).

For kids of the 1980s, I felt the formed rubber strap looked to much like the Zelda Power Bracelet on my thin wrist. But I really liked the form-fitted look of the rubber up-to the case.

I recently decided to throw caution to the wind, and cut it another size smaller. Now, it is tighter, but much more form-fitting on my wrist. I like it so much more. I still recommend caution when cutting and size a Sinn rubber strap, but I am glad I ultimately went smaller.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CajunK

The black integrated rubber is the most pleasing to my eye on the EZMs. It just completes the tacticool aura of these things IMO.


----------



## nosamk

I much prefer Natos!


----------



## GotSprings

As someone who only takes off their watch at security lines, rubber only. The watch came on a metal bracelet, that was immediately replaced.

http://www.bonettocinturini.it/en/catalogo/rubber-straps/285.html


----------



## custodes

Hi, 

has anyone had any trouble with the integrated rubber strap and spring-bars letting go?

Is the strap that the EZM3 is sold on the one also used for the U1?

Thanks


----------



## longstride

Mine came on a bracelet but I wear it on Sinn rubber, leather and NATO's it works every way,


----------



## Bobby1

harry_flashman said:


> I replaced my older long-deployant clasp with the butterfly clasp, and for my smaller wrist, I prefer the butterfly.
> 
> But now I just happened to get the tang-buckle Silicone. While it doesn't sit flush in the lugs, it is very flexible and comfortable. I like he casual-look created by the space in the lugs between the strap and case. I am still trying to decide if I prefer the tang-buckle over the more formed-fitting deployant silicone rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the tang look. I like seeing the roundness of the watch if that makes sense.


----------

